# Listing same week on LMR & Distress boards?



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2007)

I read the rules for both boards, but I'm not clear on one point:  Is one allowed to have the same week posted on both the LMR board and the Sightings/Distressed Board at the same time?   
Thanks!


----------



## JLB (Feb 10, 2007)

I am not an official, but I am the one who proposed the DE board.  At the same time Carol C proposed the Sightings board.  Since it was desired for both to be member's only boards, and were proposed at the same time, they were combined.

My intent in suggesting the DE board, and that it be private, was so that it would not be as readily available to prying eyes, and that there would be trust among TUGgers.  Since the time the DE board was established, I believe both of those reasons have gone by the wayside.

With the addition of the notice on the LMR board that it is a violation of exchange company policy to sell or rent an exchange, in my mind that opened up the door to post them there (by warning against it).  Sorta convoluted logic, but logic all the same.

The same warning, and more, is posted on the DE board.

I guess another way of looking at it is that members could post them on DE and non-members on LMR.  

In the event that anyone takes my comments as being designed to circumvent exchange company rules, keep in mind that it is not a violation of those rules to give an exchange as a gift, with the recipient being able to pay the exchange fee and Guest Certificate fee.  The act of posting the availability of a distressed exchange, therefor, would not be a violation.

Keep in mind there is also a policy against double-posting, so that rule would tend to suggest that you pick one place or the other.

Again, I am just the _mother_ of DE, not an official here.


----------



## BevL (Feb 11, 2007)

My understanding is that Last Minute Rentals is for units you own and are renting out.  Distress Exchanges are for exchanges you have made and can't use and are willing to pass on to someone else.

Again, I'm not a moderator of either forum.

Bev


----------



## Dave M (Feb 12, 2007)

In theory, you could post in both places. 

The purpose of listing Distress *Exchanges* on the Sightings forum is included in the rules for that forum:





> When deciding whether or not to post your week, please bear in mind that the sole purpose of Distress Exchanges is to secure an exchange week you can use in return for one that you can't.


Thus, if you seek cash compensation, your week belongs on the LMR forum. If you seek another week in exchange for your week, it belongs on the Sightings/Distressed forum. If you are willing to accept either cash or another week, your post probably belongs on both forums.

Sometimes you'll see distress weeks listed on the Sightings/Distressed forum without any indication of what is wanted in return. Although you can't ask for money in the post, what goes on behind the scenes is up to the parties involved.

However, if you truly want to rent the week for $$$ and you don't want another week in exchange, the proper place to post is on the LMR forum.


----------



## JLB (Feb 13, 2007)

Again not as an official, but as the _mother_ of DE, my understanding of the original purpose of it was to help minimize the loss on exchanges that could not be used, while passing them on to someone who may interested, someone belonging to a closed, tight-knit, trusting group, away from prying eyes.

That was my original purpose.


----------



## JLB (Feb 13, 2007)

Am I reading this wrong, or does "_the sole purpose of Distress Exchanges is to secure an exchange week you can use in return for one that you can't_" not imply that those who post are expecting something in return for the exchange they are offering, another week?

If not, what does it mean?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 13, 2007)

Maybe I should clarify my quesion:  I understand the rules of the Distress Board and if I posted a week there, all I would expect would be to get a week in exchange for my week.  Is there more to it than that - am I missing something? 

Anyway, I didn't post it there, since it seems a little controversial.  Instead, I added a line to my LMR post saying I would also accept an exchange and I actually did get an exchange offer that we are working on.  
Thanks for everyone's opinions!


----------



## Dave M (Feb 14, 2007)

Jim and Denise -

Consider the phrase you quoted, Jim, in context with the entire section on the rules for distressed weeks. Note that the sub-heading for the forum (in the list of all forums) states similarly that postings are for, "Direct exchange of weeks that are about to expire because they can't be used." However, there is no requirement to ask for a week in exchange.

The key is that you can't ask for cash. Thus, whether a poster offers to give the week away or asks for another week in exchange is up to the individual. What goes on behind the scenes is up to those involved.


----------



## JLB (Feb 14, 2007)

Denise: Feel free to email me and we can talk about this more.


----------

